# WinFlash Error 1275 (Flashing BIOS)



## Mr Green

Hi,

I was wondering if I could get some help on this error:







It comes up everytime I try to flash BIOS. My current BIOS firmware version is 1.37, the one I am trying to load is version 1.38. Any assistance would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Green

Just incase anyone asks, I do have full admin previledges. That bit of the error message doesn't seem to apply to me.


----------



## johnb35

If you aren't having any problems with your computer, I wouldn't upgrade your bios.  Are you having any specific issues that the upgrade will fix?


----------



## Mr Green

johnb35 said:


> If you aren't having any problems with your computer, I wouldn't upgrade your bios.  Are you having any specific issues that the upgrade will fix?



There are a few problems, but it'll take ages to go through all the details. 
What I don't understand is why winflash isn't working as it should. The manufacturers site says its compatible with 64 bit windows, but I'm guessing thats where the problem seems to be.


----------



## Mr Green

Problem solved; the program isn't fully functional on 7, done through vista instead.


----------

